# Closed furniture manufacturer scraps



## gman2431 (Jul 8, 2020)

So my boss acquired these pieces of wood (actually 1000s of them) from a big furniture manufacturer that closed around here. 

He brought them in to work, along with many other easily identified pieces, to see if anyone knew what it was. There's lots of wild guesses flying around so I thought I would turn to the experts. 

My thoughts on this... 1) these two pieces are the same just one is dyed a color 2) this is man made and not one solid piece of wood 

I could be totally wrong on my thoughts but something seems off about this pieces...


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 8, 2020)

Sure look the same to me! Are all the scraps this size? Pretty small. Chuck


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 8, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Sure look the same to me! Are all the scraps this size? Pretty small. Chuck


Some are some aren't. They were accents caps of some sort.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 8, 2020)

Bamboo?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 8, 2020)

Bamboo is a good guess since it's frequently laminated like that, but this looks a bit like laminated royal palm:





I've never seen bamboo with big "pores" like that

EDIT: I double checked. What you have is definitely not laminated bamboo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 8, 2020)

Is it wood? Looks like trex decking. Based on the picture of the darker one. It has a hole drilled in it and the color is completely consistent.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 8, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> Is it wood? Looks like trex decking. Based on the picture of the darker one. It has a hole drilled in it and the color is completely consistent.


Its wood that's for sure. Very, very, lightweight (should have added that in the beginning).


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 8, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Its wood that's for sure. Very, very, lightweight (should have added that in the beginning).



That’s interesting, they certainly look the same. We have a furniture store that builds some stuff out of a composite material. That’s what it reminded me of. Interesting find.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 8, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> Is it wood? Looks like trex decking. Based on the picture of the darker one. It has a hole drilled in it and the color is completely consistent.


Trex decking has uniform, consistent holes of a fairly large size. This wood is nothing like that.


----------



## phinds (Jul 8, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Its wood that's for sure. Very, very, lightweight (should have added that in the beginning).


Consistent with palm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 8, 2020)

Sounds good! I think we have gotten close enough! At least for the big office debate of what this is...


----------



## phinds (Jul 8, 2020)

I took another look. It's not any kind of palm after all. Palm doesn't have growth ring boundaries and this does.

This is weird stuff indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 8, 2020)

Want me to grab ya a couple pieces? Next time I send something to you or Mark I can throw it in with. If not no worries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 8, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Want me to grab ya a couple pieces? Next time I send something to you or Mark I can throw it in with. If not no worries.


Heck yeah. I love to get it under the magnifier.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------

